# Random stuff I find when I patrol the interwebs



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

From now on I shall post any random pics I find funny here.
You have been warned.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

Whut?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

https://vine.co/v/OLYLWVrMl6Y


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

hmm.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/b95ec937a63a3d6945ef98fa1b90ebcc/tumblr_muj0pcCUXk1rz2ipro2_r4_400.gif

GTA Gif


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)

How you feel when your sibling is in the bathroom forever and you really have to go.

http://puu.sh/clLBv/6efd7f60ae.gif


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/4/15)




----------



## Daniel (20/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> View attachment 25652



HEY @kimbo there is a lion named after you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> View attachment 25620



That is so TRUE!!


----------



## kimbo (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

View attachment 26893


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

View attachment 26928


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

View attachment 26939


----------

